# Lekarze > Forum kardiologiczne >  Ból serca

## ewelka-6

Witam, od jakiegoś czasu czuję ból w klatce piersiowej, po lewej stronie koło mostka, nieraz jak siedzie przy komputerze czy oglądam telewizje czuje że zaczyna mocnej być mi serce, aż do gardła.  W wieku dziecięcym miałam szmery na sercu w wieku 15 lat one zniknęły, ból również pokazuje się w trakcie wysiłku, również tutaj nie mogę wziąć  pełnego oddechu. Czy jest to coś poważnego czy powinnam iść do lekarza.

----------


## Krzysztof

Bóle w klatce piersiowej po lewej stronie u młodych kobiet i dziewcząt najczęściej mają podłoże nerwowe. Jeśli jednak niepokoisz się i Twoje dolegliwości są nasilone, nigdy nie zaszkodzi odwiedzić lekarza rodzinnego i zgłosić mu Twoje objawy i wykonać podstawowe badania, wykonać ekg, oznaczyć tsh. Szmery na sercu mogą świadczyć o chorobie serca, ale bardzo często występują przelotnie u zdrowych młodych osób lub towarzyszą np. lekkiej anemii. Bóle, które odczuwasz mogą być związane z nadczynnością tarczycy, drobnymi zaburzeniami rytmu czy problemami z zastawkami, układem kostno-stawowym (kręgosłup) ale, co warto podkreślić, najczęściej mają podłoże psychiczne. Serdecznie pozdrawiam.

----------

